# Neural DSP - Quad Cortex



## Brewhouse (Mar 6, 2017)

Hey there guys. I'm a steadfast Helix guy, but the video's on the new Neural DSP Quad Cortex are amazing. Anyone have a chance to try yet? Tom Quayle makes anything sound good, looking for honest feedback on this piece of gear. I believe L&M have about 180 of these pre-ordered, but that's par for the course when something that looks this good comes out. Appreciate the info.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I've not tried, but I thought this was interesting. I do have a Kemper, so that gives me a bit of a reference point.


----------



## Rickenbacker198 (Jan 10, 2017)

Got one on preorder at Cosmo,
Can’t wait!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

They talked a big game but at the end of the day it shipped a bit incomplete from what I gather.

That would be fine, but line 6 released a major update and Fractal is churning out updates pretty frequently. When you already know that's your competition, leaving something to be desired is a risky move.

I'm all for more products pushing the manufacturers to compete harder.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

Anyone up here get an indication of when these are arriving for you?


----------



## Rickenbacker198 (Jan 10, 2017)

So far cosmo says end of April for the first batch. Seems reasonable based on what Neural has indicated, dealer orders are supposed to start shipping next week.


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

Budda said:


> They talked a big game but at the end of the day it shipped a bit incomplete from what I gather.
> 
> That would be fine, but line 6 released a major update and Fractal is churning out updates pretty frequently. When you already know that's your competition, leaving something to be desired is a risky move.
> 
> I'm all for more products pushing the manufacturers to compete harder.



Just curious, but what is the incomplete portion of the device that is being talked about?


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

I've had mine for a week and a bit now & I really like it. I've owned a Line 6 HX Stomp, HX Effects, Fractal Axe-fx, Axe-fx II, AX8, FX8, and FM3; I believe the Quad Cortex is the best out of all of them.
I like how it keeps its functionality on the more simplistic side like the Helix stuff and doesn't get super in depth like Fractal does - which is cool, but I could never stop playing with all the options long enough to really play (definitely user error, not a gripe against the product itself).
I have never owned a Kemper so I can't compare the technology they share, but I will say the capture function is pretty friggin' incredible! I'm a bit of a dolt when it comes to this, so I currently cannot for the life of me figure out how to capture my real amps while using my Boss Tube Amp Expander rather than a cab/mic set up, but I keep searching it every few days to see if someone uploads a video or something explaining how to do it.. _facepalm_.. Anyway, capturing pedals is very straight forward and even rewarding! I have been able to capture some of my favorite boost/OD/distortion pedals (that will probably never get on Line 6 or Fractals radar) with great success; a little bit of tweaking from their added digital EQ and a couple captures I've been able to make indiscernable from the real pedal. The ones I couldn't do that with sound so close that in a mix you can't tell at all, which I think is a huge win in its own right, without having to compare it to another product.
I like how it's powerful enough that I'll probably never reach its limitations in what I'll actually use it for at home or if I ever get to play it at a real show.
One neat trick with the QC to keep memory usage down is to actually capture an amp or full rig set up (if you prefer FRFR) and use that as opposed to QC's own amp/cab/boost pedal/etc set up. The reason being that the capture takes up much less usage on its own, and still gives you everything. You could make a capture of your rig boosted, then a capture of it not boosted, and use scenes to switch between the two captures & it takes up less memory than the traditional digital set up I mentioned earlier where you'd just be turning the boost on and off.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

danielSunn0))) said:


> Just curious, but what is the incomplete portion of the device that is being talked about?


You'd have to sift through the thread at sevenstring.org, unfortunately.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

danielSunn0))) said:


> Just curious, but what is the incomplete portion of the device that is being talked about?


I believe maybe not having the Neural Plug-in Suites available on the units? The Fortin Cali and Nerual Archetype/Gojira ones.

Also the tone share cloud isn’t up and running. It’s just what I’ve read so I could be completely wrong???


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

tdotrob said:


> I believe maybe not having the Neural Plug-in Suites available on the units? The Fortin Cali and Nerual Archetype/Gojira ones.
> 
> Also the tone share cloud isn’t up and running. It’s just what I’ve read so I could be completely wrong???


They currently don't, although they've already released a statement that they're working on an update where you'll be able to use your iLok account to access any Neural plugins you've purchased on your QC. Tone Share cloud is also finicky, seems like they've already released some updates to help it run more smoothly. 
The good thing about software issues is that they can be fleshed out and updated, plus the WiFi makes it that much easier; you turn it on and if there's any updates (and you're connected to the internet) it just does it. 




Budda said:


> You'd have to sift through the thread at sevenstring.org, unfortunately.


I could... Or you could tell me what you've read..


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

danielSunn0))) said:


> They currently don't, although they've already released a statement that they're working on an update where you'll be able to use your iLok account to access any Neural plugins you've purchased on your QC. Tone Share cloud is also finicky, seems like they've already released some updates to help it run more smoothly.
> The good thing about software issues is that they can be fleshed out and updated, plus the WiFi makes it that much easier; you turn it on and if there's any updates (and you're connected to the internet) it just does it.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh for sure, nothing would stop me from buying. They sound killer. I sold my FM3 in anticipation of buying a QC.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have way too much going on to remember small details from an 80+ page thread lol.

Good to hear at least a couple people have theirs and feel it was money well spent.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

danielSunn0))) said:


> I've had mine for a week and a bit now & I really like it. I've owned a Line 6 HX Stomp, HX Effects, Fractal Axe-fx, Axe-fx II, AX8, FX8, and FM3; I believe the Quad Cortex is the best out of all of them.
> I like how it keeps its functionality on the more simplistic side like the Helix stuff and doesn't get super in depth like Fractal does - which is cool, but I could never stop playing with all the options long enough to really play (definitely user error, not a gripe against the product itself).
> I have never owned a Kemper so I can't compare the technology they share, but I will say the capture function is pretty friggin' incredible! I'm a bit of a dolt when it comes to this, so I currently cannot for the life of me figure out how to capture my real amps while using my Boss Tube Amp Expander rather than a cab/mic set up, but I keep searching it every few days to see if someone uploads a video or something explaining how to do it.. _facepalm_.. Anyway, capturing pedals is very straight forward and even rewarding! I have been able to capture some of my favorite boost/OD/distortion pedals (that will probably never get on Line 6 or Fractals radar) with great success; a little bit of tweaking from their added digital EQ and a couple captures I've been able to make indiscernable from the real pedal. The ones I couldn't do that with sound so close that in a mix you can't tell at all, which I think is a huge win in its own right, without having to compare it to another product.
> I like how it's powerful enough that I'll probably never reach its limitations in what I'll actually use it for at home or if I ever get to play it at a real show.
> One neat trick with the QC to keep memory usage down is to actually capture an amp or full rig set up (if you prefer FRFR) and use that as opposed to QC's own amp/cab/boost pedal/etc set up. The reason being that the capture takes up much less usage on its own, and still gives you everything. You could make a capture of your rig boosted, then a capture of it not boosted, and use scenes to switch between the two captures & it takes up less memory than the traditional digital set up I mentioned earlier where you'd just be turning the boost on and off.


Great to see. I know two people that have one and one of them raved about it with the caveat that he was running it through an expensive tube powered preamp and high end speakers. I'm waiting for another user to let me know his take as we share the same likes when it comes to amps. Another close friend is gigging shortly with his FM3 and he's also a tube amp fiend....Waiting for teh verdict on that one. I was about to purchase a FM3 but still uncertain. I've had a Kemper which I really liked but prefer the Fractal effects. I tried running my AXE FX II through a CLR Atomic cab 6/7 years ago and did not like the results.

Justin @Budda, that was me asking about upgrading on the Fractal forum : - )


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

Alex said:


> Great to see. I know two people that have one and one of them raved about it with the caveat that he was running it through an expensive tube powered preamp and high end speakers. I'm waiting for another user to let me know his take as we share the same likes when it comes to amps. Another close friend is gigging shortly with his FM3 and he's also a tube amp fiend....Waiting for teh verdict on that one. I was about to purchase a FM3 but still uncertain. I've had a Kemper which I really liked but prefer the Fractal effects. I tried running my AXE FX II through a CLR Atomic cab 6/7 years ago and did not like the results.
> 
> Justin @Budda, that was me asking about upgrading on the Fractal forum : - )


That's cool, and don't get me wrong, it certainly doesn't replace a tube amp if that's your thing, but as far as the digital end goes I think it's fantastic. I tried it at my Jamspace space through a Mesa 2:Ninety set to line level & an Emperor 412 & I could get some really nice and convincing sounds, but then I plugged in my Morris head and was like "ohh yeah, there it is!". Then, on the other side I can't take it home and have it go from JC120, to AC30, to Diezel Herbert, etc... It's easy to justify having both! Haha


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Got mine a few days ago. Been auditioning factory presets to see what works for the music we play. There’s some really, really good tones in there and some not so good. On my FM3, it was almost impossible to find a sound that wasn’t satisfactory but Fractal has a 10 year lead on the QC. I’d say the QC is the future. It’s got a large, beautiful touch screen and the rotary footswitches are genius. It’s WiFi enabled, has four powerful processors and the ability to capture amps, pedals and whole chains is just amazing. It’s compact, lightweight and well made.

The more I use it, the happier I am with it. There are sounds in there I could get lost in for hours and I’m only on bank 6 of 32. Haven’t even downloaded any of presets yet made by popular YouTubers and artists. Going to try the capture feature next I think. If anyone’s had both their shots, you’re welcome to come over and try it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Guess I'll say it here too lol - axe fx has a tone match block.

As for the 10yr head start - QC should sound equally as good, since they already definitively know what the competition can and cant do. You dont get an excuse when you've seen everyone else's abilities before you enter the market lol.

I'm curious to see what effect the QC has on the high end modeller market going forward.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Budda said:


> Guess I'll say it here too lol - axe fx has a tone match block.
> 
> As for the 10yr head start - QC should sound equally as good, since they already definitively know what the competition can and cant do. You dont get an excuse when you've seen everyone else's abilities before you enter the market lol.
> 
> I'm curious to see what effect the QC has on the high end modeller market going forward.


It’s the experience and expertise you hire and keep. You need time to get that unless you hire that talent right out of the gate. Nothing wrong with the QC and if I had to choose today between the two, I’d keep the QC. I‘m very lucky I can have both right now.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

Nice to see that some of these made it up here. Enjoy!


----------



## Brewhouse (Mar 6, 2017)

Budda said:


> They talked a big game but at the end of the day it shipped a bit incomplete from what I gather.
> 
> That would be fine, but line 6 released a major update and Fractal is churning out updates pretty frequently. When you already know that's your competition, leaving something to be desired is a risky move.
> 
> I'm all for more products pushing the manufacturers to compete harder.


Do you know if Line6 is planning to replace the stock Helix yet? I've not read that, but we are getting close to the life cycle of something like that. Makes sense the next model is on the way.


----------



## Brewhouse (Mar 6, 2017)

1SweetRide said:


> Got mine a few days ago. Been auditioning factory presets to see what works for the music we play. There’s some really, really good tones in there and some not so good. On my FM3, it was almost impossible to find a sound that wasn’t satisfactory but Fractal has a 10 year lead on the QC. I’d say the QC is the future. It’s got a large, beautiful touch screen and the rotary footswitches are genius. It’s WiFi enabled, has four powerful processors and the ability to capture amps, pedals and whole chains is just amazing. It’s compact, lightweight and well made.
> 
> The more I use it, the happier I am with it. There are sounds in there I could get lost in for hours and I’m only on bank 6 of 32. Haven’t even downloaded any of presets yet made by popular YouTubers and artists. Going to try the capture feature next I think. If anyone’s had both their shots, you’re welcome to come over and try it.


This is the stuff I was looking for. Great review, thanks for input.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Brewhouse said:


> Do you know if Line6 is planning to replace the stock Helix yet? I've not read that, but we are getting close to the life cycle of something like that. Makes sense the next model is on the way.


No idea.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Brewhouse said:


> Do you know if Line6 is planning to replace the stock Helix yet? I've not read that, but we are getting close to the life cycle of something like that. Makes sense the next model is on the way.


They HAVE to be looking at the QC and figuring out their next move.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Coming back to this thread I’m glad I didn’t end up with a QC.

During the pandemic I went through a Helix Floor, FM3, AXE III and Synergy. The synergy was the best sounding and most convincing of the three but limiting and not modeling. I sold all of them determined that a QC would be the answer.

Then I found SLT Tonehub and Tonality plugins and haven’t looked back and more importantly spent about $500 to get every tone I needed as well as a few mix ready Tonehub producer packs that are just killer sounding with a great feel to plugin. Added Neural SLO 100 and Gojira Plugins recently and they are really good

best part is no depreciating $3000 soon to be semi obsolete hardware expenditure.

Just my take on the modelling thing after desperately Wanting in and being constantly underwhelmed.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Got my axe 3 jan 2020, happy to report no underwhelming haha. Ymmv!


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Budda said:


> Got my axe 3 jan 2020, happy to report no underwhelming haha. Ymmv!


To each there own and no wrong answer but I find it sterile asf


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

tdotrob said:


> To each there own and no wrong answer but I find it sterile asf


It probably can, especially depending on the volume you run at and how you listen to it. I havent experienced that myself, fortunately.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I am very happy with the QC and consider it to an improvement over the FM3 and a vast improvement over the GT-1000. If you think the latest device, with the most horsepower is alreay semi-obsolete, I wonder what you think of the Helix.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

1SweetRide said:


> I am very happy with the QC and consider it to an improvement over the FM3 and a vast improvement over the GT-1000. If you think the latest device, with the most horsepower is alreay semi-obsolete, I wonder what you think of the Helix.


Not sure if you mean my comment but I don’t think the QC is semi obsolete I just meant that it will be one day.

I’m a fan of Neural and the QC. My best friend received his and we’ve done a bunch of AB’s and comparisons and it’s cool as hell.

Was just relaying my experience


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

tdotrob said:


> Not sure if you mean my comment but I don’t think the QC is semi obsolete I just meant that it will be one day.
> 
> I’m a fan of Neural and the QC. My best friend received his and we’ve done a bunch of AB’s and comparisons and it’s cool as hell.
> 
> Was just relaying my experience


Axe fx standards still sound good, lexicon PCM's are still enjoyed


----------



## TranqB (Sep 10, 2021)

Brewhouse said:


> Hey there guys. I'm a steadfast Helix guy, but the video's on the new Neural DSP Quad Cortex are amazing. Anyone have a chance to try yet? Tom Quayle makes anything sound good, looking for honest feedback on this piece of gear. I believe L&M have about 180 of these pre-ordered, but that's par for the course when something that looks this good comes out. Appreciate the info.


Our opinion of QC in our 3 studios is going against some tough competition
We found the GUI to be great…an improvement over Headrush
The effects were not good
The overall sound as recorded through a LesPaul standard and into our
Main Raven console was not good.
We primarily use 3 UA Ox Boxes , 2 Fractal Axe FX iii and a dozen tube heads.
We really wanted to keep the QC but it sounded so weak against our current setup we couldn’t justify the investment


----------



## Brewhouse (Mar 6, 2017)

Appreciate the review. I'm holding off for now. If one pops up on the used market for an unreal price I may purchase, that's about it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Brewhouse said:


> Appreciate the review. I'm holding off for now. If one pops up on the used market for an unreal price I may purchase, that's about it.


From what ive seen, everyone is selling at or above the new price since they are scarce.


----------



## Brewhouse (Mar 6, 2017)

Budda said:


> From what ive seen, everyone is selling at or above the new price since they are scarce.


Yea.. this purchase could wait a couple years till sales have caught up with demand and some stuff actually comes down in price. I've only just started to see prices dropping on the older Fractal Axe FX II, that one may be on the purchase list again as well depending on price.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Brewhouse said:


> Yea.. this purchase could wait a couple years till sales have caught up with demand and some stuff actually comes down in price. I've only just started to see prices dropping on the older Fractal Axe FX II, that one may be on the purchase list again as well depending on price.


I saw an axe 3 mk2 for $2750, gone in a day. Mk1's are where you'd expect from what Ive seen. If you dont need the extra preset space of the mk2, the mk1 is a fantastic unit IMHO.

And Cliff just posted some IR related stuff to the forum. Another big deal is coming, regarding firmware.


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)




----------

